# single umbilical artery



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Had my 20 week scan today and I was told we have a single umbilical artery which can point to chromosone abnormalities. we have an appointment next week for a more detailed scan with a consultant.  Is it likely that our baby has other problems? Should I prepare myself for bad news?  What kind of questions should I be asking the consultant?

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Although it can point to a chromosomal abnormality, over half of babies with one umbilical artery are perfectly healthy, often it is just something that is noted on examining the placenta after delivery.  You need to find out if there are any extra checks that your baby will receive post delivery, and if you will need to stay in hospital for a longer period of time for observation.

Whilst the scan may show up some concerns next week, there is a strong possiblity that it won't,  I will be thinking of you,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you, will let you know what happens


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

We had our detailed scan today and everything checked out fine, no other markers for a chromosone problems and all major organs etc all ok.  Have to have a growth scan at 30 weeks cause they tend to be on the small side but other than that all is ok  

Am very, very relieved - phew!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's wonderful news, you must be relieved!


----------

